# How long to notice IGF-1 gains?



## Flash01x (Jul 8, 2013)

Some people claim they notice gains immediately (within the time span of their 4-5 week cycle). Others appear to notice site specific growth occurring weeks/months afterwards linked to the maturation of new muscle cells. I'm wondering what experiences people here have had with IGF-1 as there still seems to be quite a bit of debate as to how the compound works.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2013)

I get some decent pumps when I'm on it but gains are pretty tough to measure with IGF-1


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree with Heavy. I notice swelling from injection of AA but as far as what I notice from it alone long term, is difficult to gauge. From what I know about IGF-1 Lr3, it is systemic in action, not local or "site specific".


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 13, 2013)

I first used REAL Igf-1 back in 2001. (around 2001)... I paid like $400 per mg from a company called propep or popeped or something like that... Best shit I have ever used. I have never found anything even kinda close to that stuff... I was sick as hell for the first 2 weeks. Stomach cramps and all kind of shit. Better than any GH I have ever used.  I have tried many peptide companies for IGF and nothing even comes close... The Igf-1 I used was NOT L-r3 so that meant pinning 25mcg every 4 hours or so..


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 13, 2013)

also, it came with all kind of paper work and it recommended to keep it in a freezer in something dark. Light or even a loud noise could jeopardize its integrity. A company called Hyclone from Canada or something like that was the fist ones that ever produced a Long-R3 and most of it was fake as hell


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 16, 2013)

2B1 said:


> I agree with Heavy. I notice swelling from injection of AA but as far as what I notice from it alone long term, is difficult to gauge. From what I know about IGF-1 Lr3, it is systemic in action, not local or "site specific".



You are correct sir, IGF-Lr3 is systemic, as when you pin it affects the entire bodies influx in IGF levels, Compounds like DES and MGF are best used in site specific protocols.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yep...it only takes about 15 minutes for something to start going systemic... keep that in mind if you're  ever wondering how compounds are going to effect you or how they should be administered.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I get some decent pumps when I'm on it but gains are pretty tough to measure with IGF-1



Agreed!    to me it take a couple igf1 cycles to start to notice much, but over time its amazing.
I noticed enhanced recovery in like a week though.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> You are correct sir, IGF-Lr3 is systemic, as when you pin it affects the entire bodies influx in IGF levels, Compounds like DES and MGF are best used in site specific protocols.



I dont really agree with that. IGS1 Des does systemic, just the same as LR3., but has a MUCH MUCH shorter lifespan.
I use DES subQ in belly and notice results like igf1 lr3. i think the spot injections are over hyped and not worth the hassle (same for aas spot shots) imo.
 I get results fine with subq of lr3 or des.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2013)

2B1 said:


> I agree with Heavy. I notice swelling from injection of AA but as far as what I notice from it alone long term, is difficult to gauge. From what I know about IGF-1 Lr3, it is systemic in action, not local or "site specific".



Dont use AA this is a BS myth that bro-logic fueled and sellers also jumped on board to sell it since there became a demand.

*Glacial acetic acid* (WATERLESS AA) may help preserve the igf1 and has been used in research as a solution ( not on people btw) this normal AA of 0.5-0.7%AA is bull shit and may even hurt the life span. 

*Glacial acetic acid* is a trivial name for water-free (anhydrous) acetic acid. Similar to the German name _Eisessig_ (_ice-vinegar_), the name comes from the ice-like crystals that form slightly below room temperature at 16.6 ?C (61.9 ?F) (the presence of 0.1% water lowers its melting point by 0.2 ?C).[SUP][10][/SUP]

 A common abbreviation for acetic acid is _AcOH_, where _Ac_ stands for the acetyl group CH[SUB]3[/SUB]−C(=O)−. Acetate (CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COO[SUP]?[/SUP]) is abbreviated _AcO[SUP]?[/SUP]_. The _Ac_ is not to be confused with the abbreviation for the chemical element actinium.[SUP][11][/SUP] To better reflect its structure, acetic acid is often written as CH[SUB]3[/SUB]?C(O)OH, CH[SUB]3[/SUB]?C(=O)OH, CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COOH, and CH[SUB]3[/SUB]CO[SUB]2[/SUB]H. In the context of acid-base reactions, the abbreviation _HAc_ is sometimes used,[SUP][12][/SUP] where _Ac_ instead stands for acetate. Acetate is the ion resulting from loss of H[SUP]+[/SUP] from acetic acid. The name _acetate_ can also refer to a salt containing this anion, or an ester of acetic acid.[SUP][13][/SUP]






I also used AA and pushed it till i looked deeper and even talked to a chemist that directed me to info that made alot more sence ( and the fact there is NONE on normal AA)
its a moot point though on waterless aa in research because it was not the point of pep studies with these researchers, there care is for the peptide, finding any mention of the solution used it rare as it is in pep research.. but its out there and ( I assume) as soon as someone saw AA used, they posted about it and now years down the line we have this miss.  
If anyone can post ANYTHING on NORMAL AA then I will be happy to have been wrong and dealt with AA pain for something in passed..


Just use Bac water imo


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 24, 2013)

so best to use bac water for igf-lr3. I am going to be using this for the first time soon so I just mix it with bac water keep cold in the freg and pin it once a day sub g right ? any body have any more pointers for me.thanks


----------



## bigstol (Jul 25, 2013)

You should pin your rat right after his workout....You can pin him either sub q or IM, but arguably, you will see more localized growth on your rat with an IM injection specific to the rat's body part being worked


----------



## s2h (Jul 27, 2013)

After a lot of research I seemed to figure out IMO what is the best igf-1 lr3 protocol for fat loss and nasty vascularity...

Whole meal 1 hour prior to training...with slow complex carb source(40-50g)

Intra drink
2 scoops 360 cut bcaa powder
Extra 3g leucine and 3g glutamine


Pwo(the second the last rep is done)
IM igf-1 lr3....then slam 2 scoops of Torrent asap..

Has to be Torrent....I found it to be the most effective...within 5 minutes veins start popping out and that tight full feeling kicks in...

1 hour after pwo eat whole foods meal with carbs...I found white rice worked best to keep the full vascular feeling going..

After 2-3 weeks of this protocol on training days only...fat loss and overall muscle fullness and even a grainy look set in...

Have researched it every way possible and this worked the best...there was no slin or GH used at that time either..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 27, 2013)

s2h said:


> After a lot of research I seemed to figure out IMO what is the best igf-1 lr3 protocol for fat loss and nasty vascularity...
> 
> Whole meal 1 hour prior to training...with slow complex carb source(40-50g)
> 
> ...



Did you try the same protocol.. but hold off roughly 20-25 minutes post workout before pinning the IGF?  Idea is to let your Natural MGF levels peak prior to administration of the IGF.  Has worked the best for me on my previous runs.


----------



## s2h (Jul 27, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Did you try the same protocol.. but hold off roughly 20-25 minutes post workout before pinning the IGF?  Idea is to let your Natural MGF levels peak prior to administration of the IGF.  Has worked the best for me on my previous runs.



I have researched it that way....didn't work for me as well...the Torrent is critical at that point....due too being so fast...I tried karbolyn and it didn't work as well along with a few different home brews of creatine..bcaas...carbs etc..


----------



## Gfunk (Jul 28, 2013)

Pork Chop said:


> I first used REAL Igf-1 back in 2001. (around 2001)... I paid like $400 per mg from a company called propep or popeped or something like that... Best shit I have ever used. I have never found anything even kinda close to that stuff... I was sick as hell for the first 2 weeks. Stomach cramps and all kind of shit. Better than any GH I have ever used.  I have tried many peptide companies for IGF and nothing even comes close... The Igf-1 I used was NOT L-r3 so that meant pinning 25mcg every 4 hours or so..


You are correct hard to find real igf-1


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll post up a protocol I've been using for some time with great results. 

Finding good igf really hasn't been  an issue for me as of late back in the day it was much harder. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 29, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...in-igf-protocol-aas-course-research-only.html

Pretty much, I took advantage of the natural increase in IGF after a spike in GH, then id dose the IGF to add to the natural spike. Worked well for me.

S2H, his approach is also very good, its all about trial and error. The above linked worked well for me, and blood work, was pretty insane, my levels in IGF and HGH were incredibly elevated.


----------

